# RUPES duetto or mini



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I have the flex rotary, 3401, das6 pro and rupes ibrid. 

Am going to sell the das6 and was thinking of getting a duetto or a mini. 

Have searched threads but still undecided on what to do.

Cheers.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I went for the Duetto and I think paired with the ibrid it's a good combination .. the duet can use sanding disks and the ibrid works for the smaller areas when correcting


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

I recommend also the Duetto, for the same reason as Simon said.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a GG6, LHR15 mk 2, flex 3401, LHR75 Mini and just picked up a Duetto at holiday sales. To be honest, I'm still trying to figure out where the Duetto fits in.

Use the Mini all the time.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I find the 3401 can be difficult to control sometimes so was looking at the mini for smaller areas but then the duetto has got me wondering if this would be better for tackling the lower half of the car. 

Just researching kamikaze plates but they seem quite expensive.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

budgetplan1 said:


> I have a GG6, LHR15 mk 2, flex 3401, LHR75 Mini and just picked up a Duetto at holiday sales. To be honest, I'm still trying to figure out where the Duetto fits in.
> 
> Use the Mini all the time.


Very similar experience here. I have a 10 year old Rupes rotary and a much newer Rupes Mini and Duetto. The Duetto is still sitting new and unused, the other 2 machines being all that I find necessary. :buffer:

Based on my experience I would say to buy the Rupes LHR75E Mini - you'll soon wonder how you managed without it. 

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Very similar experience here. I have a 10 year old Rupes rotary and a much newer Rupes Mini and Duetto. The Duetto is still sitting new and unused, the other 2 machines being all that I find necessary. :buffer:
> 
> Based on my experience I would say to buy the Rupes LHR75E Mini - you'll soon wonder how you managed without it.
> 
> Alan W


I see a Duetto sale coming soon


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

i have been researching also and came to the conclusion that the mini will be more beneficial due to it using the slightly smallers pads.

It basically means the mini can be used everywhere but the roof and the bonnet, where a bigger machine is more useful to tackle the large flat panels.

What i am still strggling with though is why buy the rupes mini when the vertool mini is half the price and seems pretty much the same...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> I see a Duetto sale coming soon


Don't hold your breath Prof! :lol:

Alan W


----------

